# Judge these does



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Tilly is a nigerian dwarf. She will be 8 months on September 1st. She is 34 pounds, 19 inches tall, and 21 inches long.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Willow is a Saanen/Nigerian. She is 5 months old tomorrow. She is 39 pounds, 21 inches tall, and 22 inches long.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Stella is a nubian. She will be 5 months old on the 30th. She is 59 pounds, 24 inches tall, and 26 inches long.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I might breed Tilly this fall. Not sure yet about Willow or Stella. How do they look in general? I know Tilly and Willow are copper and maybe selenium deficient. I'm working on getting Sweetlix Meatmaker minerals

@happybleats @NorthRidge Farms @NigerianDwarfOwner707 @NDinKY. @MorningStarFarm @groovyoldlady


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I thought I might add that they are not for show. They are homestead milking goats.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

@Morning Star Farm


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

If they are milking goats can we get some photos from behind? Where their udders “would” go when they are in milk.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

They are not shaved, so you may not be able to see much. I might be able to get better pictures tonight when I have help. These are the best I have at the moment. The first is Stella. The second is Tilly. The third is Willow


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Tilly


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Ok. I got some more pictures.
This is Stella


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

This is Willow


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

And Tilly


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Do you know what the udders on the dams looked like - or sire's daughters?


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I saw them and they looked fine to me. Although I knew nothing then about what to look for in a goat. 
There was no milking records for the Nigerian. But I decided to go with it since she was cute and a birthday present. I saw her mom, but the kids had already mostly been weaned off, so there wasn't much to see. The Sannen/Nigerian's mom had not been milked by her owner, but had a good sized udder and had no problem supporting twins and triplets. The Nubians mom had been milked and had produced 5 gallons a week. The breeder showed me a picture of the sire, but being a complete newbie I was like 'he looks nice' and didn't think anything of it. So basically I don't have any background on the animals because I had no idea what I was doing.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Look at the post in dairy diaries - topic “baby udders”. There is great information there. Also go to adga.org and look at the chart that shows confirmation . That should help you a lot


----------

